# Can I just mix all the additives into 1 bottle?



## jennifer2k89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum so forgive me if this have been ask before. 

Anyways... so I know this sounds completely lazy, but is it possible to just mix everything together?

For example... I have aloe liquid, vitamin c liquid, almond oil, and so on. Now everytime I go and make my soaps, I have to pull out all of these bottles; measure each one (about 1 teaspooon) and then pour them into my soap. Is it ok if I just mix all of these LIQuid additives into a bottle, and then just pou in a total of 3 teaspoon? Or is this bad?

Also; my soap makes me skin a bit itchy and dry. I have the brambleberry honey and goat milk base. Is that right? Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## nc.marula (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Jennifer,

I am relatively new to this as well so I can only tell you what I "think"

For me when it comes to melt and pour base, less is more. Meaning you have to be careful with all the additives your adding to the base. How much base (lbs) do you put 3 teaspoons of your oils into? The general "limit" is 1 tablespoon of additives per lb of base. Also I once added aloe gel to my base and it gave me dry skin, but it could have been the particular fragrance I used as well.

Do you mean vitamin E liquid instead of C? 

Are you putting fragrance in your soap? And how much? I find some fragrances to be great, and others leave me a bit dry so it all depends on what your skin tolerates.


----------



## jennifer2k89 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'll definitely keep the total amount below 1 tablespoon. Just wondering though... if the lather does become inhibited due to the amount of oils I add; can I just add more coconut oil (I heard that it's suppose to create the lather?)

I don't think it's the fragrance or the additive that is drying out my skin/making it itchy because I tried to wash my hands with just pure melt and pour soap base (goat's milk) and it gave me the same result. I'm thinking that it might just be the base; which is very depressing because I bought it from Brambleberry (which are known for their good quality base) so yeah. I don't know, if a "good quality" base is making my skin dry; does that mean i should just give up making my own soap. = /


----------



## agriffin (Mar 22, 2011)

jennifer2k89 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll definitely keep the total amount below 1 tablespoon. Just wondering though... if the lather does become inhibited due to the amount of oils I add; can I just add more coconut oil (I heard that it's suppose to create the lather?)
> 
> I don't think it's the fragrance or the additive that is drying out my skin/making it itchy because I tried to wash my hands with just pure melt and pour soap base (goat's milk) and it gave me the same result. I'm thinking that it might just be the base; which is very depressing because I bought it from Brambleberry (which are known for their good quality base) so yeah. I don't know, if a "good quality" base is making my skin dry; does that mean i should just give up making my own soap. = /



Most melt & pour leaves me dry and itchy (including "good" bases).  I do prefer BB bases when I do melt & pour.  Adding coconut oil will not add lather.  Saponified coconut oil is lathery, plain coconut oil will kill lather as would any oil.  

Have you tried making cold process soap?  To me there is a world of difference.  Cold process being so much nicer on the skin.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, you can mix all of your additives in 1 bottle. It might e hard to remember how much of each is in there so you won't know exactly how much of each one you are getting.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 27, 2011)

*general "limit" is 1 tablespoon of additives per l*

_general "limit" is 1 tablespoon of additives per lb of base_

Hi,
I just read this above. Does this mean just 1 tablespoon of *ALL additives *together per lb of base, even if I'm adding 1 tablespoon of finely ground oatmeal + 1  tablespoon of oil + 1 tablespoon of FO?

Or should all of these only = 1 tablespoon all together?
lily


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Water based ingredients and oils will not stay mixed in one bottle or container. Adding coconut oil will not add lather to MP base. I would not add more than 1 TBS of oil/butter *combined* per 1 lb. of base. It is helpful to have an accurate scale and pipettes to measure out all your ingredients, base and fragrance.


----------



## rachelb5499 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been reading a lot on Melt & Pour lately on several forums because after making CP so long, I'm interested in trying something new. Anyway, someone had, what I thought was a great tip....why not make your own "large base" by melting and pouring however much you want, adding in all the additives you want into a "big batch." Because the beauty of melt and pour is that you can remelt and remelt and remelt...You could make your own "personal base" and then just cut up and melt down however much you want to scent and color and voila!

I thought it was a great idea and am going to do it as soon as I have a great "formula/recipe" down. Just an idea you might try if you found something you like with additives.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 30, 2011)

Rachel, just be careful about re-melting and re-melting...you lose water in the form of vapor every time you do so and eventually, your soaps might end up very different from the first to the last re-melt...

Also, some of these additives are better added when the base starts to cool so heating them over and over is probably not very good either...IMO


----------

